# thumb sticks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I cut a few potential thumb sticks last not sure if there all suitable. A couple are good enough for a one piece shank the other two will have to be attached to a shank . They will require straightening but that's a simple job and shouldn't take more than half hour to do. Just simple heat them with a heat gun till there hot to touch and bend then on my knee, so no great deal.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have never made a thumb stick using the split branch. I have use what I call a thumb stick grip. Using a rasp or small drum sander on a drill to put a wide deep groove on the top of the stick for the thumb to rest in, this is my wife's stick so it is a smaller groove than I would do for a larger hand. It is not much to look at but is very comfortable to walk or hike with. I like the look of the split branch. I have thought about trying one. I just have not done so yet.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

cobalt said:


> I cut a few potential thumb sticks last not sure if there all suitable. A couple are good enough for a one piece shank the other two will have to be attached to a shank . They will require straightening but that's a simple job and shouldn't take more than half hour to do. Just simple heat them with a heat gun till there hot to touch and bend then on my knee, so no great deal.


Those are some good looking sticks, what kind of wood? Your remarks about straightening are interesting too. I haven't tried it yet, I assume the wood must be somewhat green?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I live in a area where hazel is grown in the woods .there mainly used to protect saplings whilst there growing as a lot of young trees are susceptible to wind chill .and hazel is a hardy plant which gives them some protection.

I harvest my own and have about 75 shanks about 7ft in length which are about 2years old. with 70 about a year old.

most of the ones people like tend to be about 2 years old. They will when seasoned at this age and will give a lifetime of use if oiled regularly

There is no point in straightening a shank if its not seasoned as over time it will go back to its original shape.

If there's slight bend in the shank I just use the heat gun and bend on my knee if it needs more than that I use a jig just heat it up till hot to touch pop it into the jig adjust accordingly leave 10 mins the just heat up the next section and repeat until your satisfied with it,

you cant straighten a shank with a dog leg in it. By that I mean if there's a knot where its bent its not worth trying to straighten it


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Are you going to carve anything on the thumb sticks? Just wondering!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

No i don't think i will carve anything on them , i may cap them with either water buffalo horn or rams horn, horn always looks good polished


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I may carve out a horoscope sign out of either rams or buffalo horn to stick on it.

It will go just a fraction over half way round the shank so when I bend the horn it will just snap into position as its pretty flexible material this will help to personalize the stick.


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh ok well when you get them I want to a see a photo of it please...


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

cobalt said:


> I may carve out a horoscope sign out of either rams or buffalo horn to stick on it.
> 
> It will go just a fraction over half way round the shank so when I bend the horn it will just snap into position as its pretty flexible material this will help to personalize the stick.


Well I hope it looks nice cobalt and would love to see some photos later in the future...


----------

